# Happy Birthday Isa!



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

To a valuable and much appreciated member of ChefTalk,

I hope you have a wonderful, happy birthday, and good things in the year to come.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy Birthday Isa,

Bake something for yourself.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Finally, I am on time!!! Happy Birthday!!! And I wish you many, many more!


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

I am on time too!
Buon compleanno, Isa! 

Pongi


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Isa,
You are a wonderful part of our family! I wish you a great day and a happy, healthy year!

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Book Lady!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Happy, happy, happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! 

:roll: :smiles: :roll:

Happy Birthday, chère amie! Maybe let someone else bake for you today--if there is anyone even half as good  !

Thinking of you.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

May you have a wonderful day today (and everyday), Isa!!!

Happy Birthday young lady.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Bon Anniversaire, mon amie! :bounce:


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

You're an inspiration to us all! Still diggin' that dulce de leche...in fact, I think I'll make some in honor of you!

Happy Birthday Isa!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Isa boy...Isa girl...no, Isa another Birthday!  :bounce: 
Have a very wonderful birthday Isa and rememberesiderius Erasmus


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Happy birthday dear friend.
I think I'll make a clafouti to celebrate - with cherries    

Jock


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you everyone for your kind birthday wishes. You are all so kind. 

Honestly I don’t know what I’d do without Chef Talk. Even though I can not come as often as I would like to, it’s great to know you are all a click away.


P.S I did bake my cake, a chocolate chestnut torte. I’m just curious how many of us do make our own cake?


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Isa, of the bakers here, I'd have to gues all of us do!


----------

